# Mudfest 2012 (jackson tn)



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

We had a great turn out for this event... 542 signatures and raised 2700 for our friend that is battling cancer... Maybe next year we can pick up a few more sponsors!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks alot Polaris425!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What park is that?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

AWSOME!


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Is not a park its private land... in tennessee.. a good friend of ours owns land and loves to get crazy... This is the 4th yr for the event... last yr we had about 300 people there... this yr WAY MORE.... NEXT YEAR.. I BET ITS CRAZY PACKED!!!


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Crazy Cracka


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Great video man. Hate that I missed it.


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Hopefully you can make it out next year the mule!!! it was a great turn out!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet! We're gonna try to make it next year!


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Would love to have yall out next yr... its a blast!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Whatever that rescue vehicle is, I WANT ONE!!!! It looks like that was a ton of fun. I will have to watch for it next year. Nice video too, by the way.


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks alot 2012Bruterider... im not gonna lie i dont know what the rescue vehicle is... other than HUGE...


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like an awesome event! Glad yall raised a lot of money for a great cause!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

is this only 1 time a year ,or does he let people ride there at other times


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Twice a Year... we will have another shindig in the fall... if yall are on Facebook add me and let me know you are interested and i will get you added to our ride group page on there....

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Click the link, Sign in, and then it should take you right to my page... if not my name is Brad Carson from Jackson TN


----------

